# Really, really beautiful patterns



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

They are not free, but many are just SO beautiful! A pleasure just to browse and daydream.

http://www.sundayknits.com/index.html


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I really want the necklace, I love it!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link,you are right about day dreaming.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I really want the necklace, I love it!


the Needle Gauge Necklace !!
awesome


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the site, yes lots of lovely patterns, so many patterns so little time.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I should have mentioned that I found this site because a KPer posted a pic of the Buds of May shawl from this site. She made hers in a beautiful red and her work is gorgeous. Look up Buds of May in the KP topics for a look.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

There are too many gorgeous patterns! Thank you for the link.


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks for the link- the projects are truly stunning, luckily for me i am not a terribly "great"knitter so they are sort of beyond my abilities; otherwise i think i'd buy them all! something to aspire to, again thanks, adelaide


----------



## kerio (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow!! Thanks so much for that link... so many gorgeous things there!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful patterns, thank you.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

You're right. They ARE beautiful.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! I just love both the Adam's Rib vest and the hooded vest. Did you happen to notice that if you buy a kit, you have THREE YEARS to return any unused skeins? Unbelievable!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Very beautiful and interesting patterns. I noticed that about 80% of them were knitted in 'shades of grey' - one of my favorites.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful! The Kelmscott and Tapestry and Garden Party designs could make me abandon my crochet hooks for knitting needles!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice link. Thanks


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for a the trip into an interesting place!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I got the Buds of May pattern...as my birthday is in May and the nupps sort of resemble the Lily of the Valley..birth flower for May...and will order yarn next month...extreemly pretty and wonderful yarns.


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

She has some beautiful designs and the pattern prices aren't too bad.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I saved the link so I could drool later.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Garden Party sweater is my favorite. What style, and it doesnt look too difficult.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------

